# Jesus Christ our Lord!!



## INsearch (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey there was something I noticed today that I decided to bring up here for discussion. Who here has noticed that nowadays Jesus Christ seems to be put up...almost as deity on his own? Jesus Christ is God, and my savior but how many find that we seem to set him apart?


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 6, 2009)

Not exactly sure what you mean here. Are you suggesting that it may seem more common today to only acknowledge Jesus as God? Or that God, the Father, was the God of the OT and Jesus is the "face" of the New?

So in other words, that it is a failure of apprehending the Trinity?


----------



## INsearch (Sep 6, 2009)

Well no I'm talking..its seems like to me there is a...differance put on Christ..almost like we fail to acknowledge that Christ is also GOD..umm...wow..I'm not explaining myself...uhh more like..they understand the trinity..but yet we seem to still treat Christ like he is our savior...yet not also GOD....ehh...maybe thats just me....AND...maybe I didn't explain myself clearly (again) sorry if I am still tripping over myself.


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe I understand what you're talking about. But I would think if people are thinking more of Christ as just a Savior rather than also realizing He is God then the problem comes from appreciating the complex Triune nature.

This is not to say that we can fully comprehend it. I fear our finite minds would simply explode if God were to impart that knowledge on us  Suffice it to say, there is quite a bit of what He has already revealed in Scripture for us to get some handle on it. I believe it is praise worthy to God that we understand _any_ of it.


----------



## INsearch (Sep 6, 2009)

Indeed...the thought came up, because I was praying this morning, and for some reason I hesitated to call Jesus God...and I realized that I need to think more of this..when I pray to God I pray to God the Son, God the Father, AND God the Holy Spirit! When I pray I don't just pray to God the Father..I'm praying to HIM...hahaha wow your right...this trinity thing isn't very comprehensible, thus even my dificulty trying to explain...when I pray to God..I pray to all Three of..HIM. I need to stop looking at Jesus as just the man that saved me..I need to also remember that he is my GOD that died for me....ehh...I'm talking in circles now.


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 6, 2009)

Perfectly understandable brother. And I think what you said is a wonderful thing to meditate on. We can all stand to be reminded that all three persons are God and all three are holy, glorious and just.


----------



## INsearch (Sep 6, 2009)

glad to here, I was worried I wasn't making any sense.


----------

